# Tecumseh HSSK50 oil capacity?



## kegunder (Jun 26, 2009)

I've read the manual that's been posted here. I think my engine says it has a 21 oz capacity. Though after draining and refilling with one quart, the dipstick reads high (and oil gushed out of the breather tube on the side).

Am I not draining it right? There's two square plugs on the side of the engine bottom.

I'm confused, any tips?


----------



## me4get (May 31, 2004)

21 OZ is just over 2 1/2 Cups. A quart is 32 OZ.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Drain the oil out and refill with the correct amount. If you purchase oil specifically for a lawn mower engine, it generally will come in a 20 oz. container. You can of course use regular engine oil, there is nothing special about oil for lawn mowers.


----------



## kegunder (Jun 26, 2009)

Wow this stuff is complicated. Good thing you folks are around.



Thanks for the clues. 

I will drain and refill correctly.


----------

